# Mrs. Robinson-wife with old (young) flame



## digitscd (Oct 22, 2013)

Way back when, my wife had a summer thing with a guy who was 17 and she was 28 at the time. Recently she tracked him down and had lunch with him. She dropped everything she was doing and drove an hour to see him. The guy had FB conversations with her reliving their tender lovmaking turn-ons and her being his Mrs. Robinson. She is now 59 but looks more than 10 years younger (and is still a knock-out). She was mad because I snooped in her FB account (she had an emotional affair with an old flame years ago so I could tell she was up to something). Is any of this odd behavior or should I just look at it as her last hurrah?


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

A person who does this, drops everything and drives an hour to see an old lover is not going there to have lunch. There would no way in h*ll that they didn't have sex (IMO).


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

This sounds like a post I have read before.


----------



## digitscd (Oct 22, 2013)

It is, we are still fighting about it.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

*he has no intention to sleep with the guy I believe but I have a hard time dealing with this situation. She is furious because I invaded her privacy by reading the exchange on her Facebook. She doesn't want me to ever bring it up again or she will leave me she says. Should I be upset? Advice? *


I would not say another word to her about it. 

1. At your earliest convenience go see an attorney and look at your options.

2. Start the 180

3. She has no respect for you, none.

4. After talking to the attorney and seeing what your options are, I would come home, get out the suitcases and tell her there will be no secrets in this marriage, start packing.


----------



## digitscd (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes, gone on for a couple of months now. terrible fighting.


----------



## BetrayedAgain7 (Apr 27, 2013)

digitscd said:


> Yes, gone on for a couple of months now. terrible fighting.


Then you need to stop the fighting and follow Thorburn's excellent advice.

I know it will be hard, but this is your only hope.

Anything less will cause you untold suffering and allow her to cake eat.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Thorburn said:


> A person who does this, drops everything and drives an hour to see an old lover is not going there to have lunch. There would no way in h*ll that they didn't have sex (IMO).


Come on Thorburn, all she did was look him up, probably ran over the neighbors cat to make that drive to get to him, its very possible they didn't------. I have to quit. Ain't no way I can continue this with a straight face.


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

I would read this guys thread, there's a lot of great advice there. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...133194-mrs-robinson-wife-old-young-flame.html

Have you gone No contact? It's a great start.

Cheers,
V(13)



digitscd said:


> Way back when, my wife had a summer thing with a guy who was 17 and she was 28 at the time. Recently she tracked him down and had lunch with him. She dropped everything she was doing and drove an hour to see him. The guy had FB conversations with her reliving their tender lovmaking turn-ons and her being his Mrs. Robinson. She is now 59 but looks more than 10 years younger (and is still a knock-out). She was mad because I snooped in her FB account (she had an emotional affair with an old flame years ago so I could tell she was up to something). Is any of this odd behavior or should I just look at it as her last hurrah?


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Glutton for punishment? Good God man leave already. Why are you fighting with your W. What a waste of time and energy at this point. 

This guy must be laughing his a$$ off at you with her.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Did you provide OM's wife with the messages? That is step one. Will it wreck his marriage? Who knows but he will surely stay the f' away from your wife and he his parting communication will sting her. It will be the sting of reality and consequences. Your failure to pull the trigger so far has made you look very weak and encouraged her to fight.

You mention nothing about children. You never had any?

You are uncertain whether your wife loves you. It is not impossible that she enjoyed physical and emotional affair because they spiced up her life, meeting her need for sex and romance. Her failure to apologize abjectly is a bad sign. Her threat to divorce you is horrible.

You are now in a wretched place. Without remorse, you must divorce her, the alternative is to go in a very unequal relationship. Once you make the threat of divorce real for her she should change her attitude.

Do you have pictures her from that summer? How did she get out to party by herself? You will wonder about these things and they will likely bug you more and more.

Your wife may have cheated multiple times. Fornication might be her hobby.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Thorburn said:


> A person who does this, drops everything and drives an hour to see an old lover is not going there to have lunch. There would no way in h*ll that they didn't have sex (IMO).


It's possible they didn't have sex, if the opportunity was not there.

However, the likelihood of them planning on having sex quite soon is a big one.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

digitscd said:


> Is any of this odd behavior or should I just look at it as her last hurrah?


 So what are you going to do after she screws this guy again before she's too old, giver her a retirement party and a gold watch?

What the hells the matter with you? It's obvious that she knows you'll do nothing about it and life will go one.

Time for you to give her a dose of reality and a swift kick in the ass out the door for once.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

What snooping have you done other than look at her FB?


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> It's possible they didn't have sex, if the opportunity was not there.
> 
> However, the likelihood of them planning on having sex quite soon is a big one.


She dropped everything, drove an hour, secretly spent time with the guy and came home mad he snooped. That's if we believe they never had email and text message exchanges. The likelihood is they had sex, the unlikely scenario is she drove all that way to plan something for later.


> The guy had FB conversations with her reliving their tender lovmaking turn-ons and her being his Mrs. Robinson.


Sounds like she took of all hot and bothered to me.

Edit just read the other thread:


digitscd said:


> I called the guy this morning and he was belligerent. Very concerned that I don't contact his wife again. (I had found her email and asked her to contact me because I had something to tell her about her husband and my wife.) *I should have just sent her the whole thing. Said that he and his wife are cool (but don't contact her). And that nothing happened during their three hour "business" lunch.*


Then, after the fight:



digitscd said:


> They already went to lunch. Then she went to a bar to see the band he plays in.


Wow, time to go. This is after you guys went to marriage counseling right?


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

This group song sez it all. They sing my life. You've got a cougar by the tail my man.

The Statler Brothers - Bed Of Roses - YouTube


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

digitscd said:


> Way back when, my wife had a summer thing with a guy who was 17 and she was 28 at the time. Recently she tracked him down and had lunch with him. She dropped everything she was doing and drove an hour to see him. The guy had FB conversations with her reliving their tender lovmaking turn-ons and her being his Mrs. Robinson. She is now 59 but looks more than 10 years younger (and is still a knock-out)*. She was mad because I snooped in her FB account *(she had an emotional affair with an old flame years ago so I could tell she was up to something). Is any of this odd behavior or should I just look at it as her last hurrah?


Course she did. This is what cheaters do...deflect their own bad behavior on to others. This is not good at all I'm afraid. Keep snooping


----------

